# IBS Pain, serotonin,Pet scans,diagnosing IBS



## eric (Jul 8, 1999)

Very good in depth article on IBS.This is medscape and you have to register but it is free.Johns Hopkins. http://www.medscape.com/CMECircle/Gastroen.../toc-CME01.html ------------------I work with Mike and the audio 100 program. www.ibshealth.com www.ibsaudioprogram.com [This message has been edited by eric (edited 02-06-2001).]


----------

